# Light Buster Trailer Hitch Accessory Light ?????



## Wits' End (Feb 17, 2007)

Has any one tried one of these?


> Here's a bright idea to get more light behind your vehicle. The Light Buster is a dual-purpose back-up and utility light that plugs directly into any 7-way round wiring receptacle. In back-up mode the 50-watt halogen bulb comes on when you shift into reverse. Switch to utility-mode and you can do everything from hooking up a trailer to setting up camp. Stores in glove box when not in use.



I saw one in a package. It looked OK but $30 for a guess?


----------



## Sigman (Feb 17, 2007)

I've not seen it in person, but did just happen to see it in the latest Sportsman's Guide which was delivered today.

Pic & info link...


----------



## Wits' End (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice info Sigman, I suppose it doesn't work on a dogsled or train though 
Has anyone used one? Dropped it? Loved it/Hated it


----------



## soupster (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes i had one ot uses a MR16 bulb. It worked for about 2 months in my GMC seirra . I noticed some fogging on the lens. It was plenty bright when it worked. I have a long driveway and it is not well lit at the end. It died recently but before I could put a new bulb in I backed into a snow bank and broke it. It sticks out further on my bumber making it prone to breaking. You can switch it to use as an area light. I did this once and left it on driving 20 or so miles unaware it was on ,I am sure annoying people behind me... It got it at Nothern Tool. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200319799_200319799 I think I might go with this next it looks a little better quality.


http://www.whitenight.com/


----------



## 2000xlt (Feb 22, 2007)

There is another one around about $100 but very useful, it comes on in reverse of course, and also has a switch to turn on if you are working behind your vehicle. it called the white night lighting system http://www.whitenight.com/


----------



## avusblue (Feb 26, 2007)

Herb, I have one of these on our Suburban and I can highly recommend it. With the dark tinted windows of these vehicles, this accessory makes a world of difference backing up at night. Very bright and ample light compared to the vehicle's standard backup lights. We have three kids that play hockey, so this is vital in a dark, crowded parking lot with lots of pedestrians. Construction-wise, it is a hefty, quality-made piece. No fogging or problems with mine. I leave it always installed and set so it comes on when shifting into reverse, but it can also serve as a flood light whenever your parking lights are on. 

MotoTrix LightBuster 

I bought it at my local Northern Tool & Equipment for $30. I think they have a store in Duluth? Not much risk, since you could return it if you don't like it, but I doubt that would happen. It's definitely worth it, IMO. 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Wits' End (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes just north of Duluth there is a Northern  I'd rather get it there than the U-Haul center I saw it in. Thanks!!
Maybe when the snow lets up I'll check it out.
Who would have thought, snow in Northern MN


----------



## Wits' End (Mar 9, 2007)

Found out you need a correctly wired 7 blade trailer plug. Mine isn't  I haven't checked out what needs to be fixed.


----------

